# Lexington, IL - 2008 Ford F350 For Sale



## rprich25 (Feb 10, 2020)

Selling my 2008 dealer serviced Ford F350. 263,000 miles. Spartan Tuner. EGR Deleted. Runs and drives great. I am upgrading this year to a newer model truck. This truck has a Boss plow mount and is ready to go to work. I would be willing to include the 8 ft Boss plow with this truck if the money was right.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Before someone else says it...might want to include a price and pics.


----------

